# Gray.Matter.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Gray.Matter.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Appears to be region locked PAL. It should be pre AP25.

Back in the 1990s there were many point and click adventure type games but a series that stuck out was Gabriel Knight, this game is the first from the writer (and composer) since then. There is not a great deal that can be said- the genre is all about the writing and puzzles and the developer/author has shown abilities in that world (the previews seem to back it as well and indeed even give a passing nod towards the likes of 7th guest/11th hour), while unlikely to herald a new era of point and click if you liked them back when check it out and if you just got into them with the likes of phoenix wright and the rerelease/remasters of sam and max, monkey island and the like also give it a go.

*Boxart*






Gameplay video (German language but should give an idea).




Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGray Matter (c) Mamba Games
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: PALÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ : 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: AdventureÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : November 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂGray Matter is the first adventure game by renowned author Jane Jensen since 
ÂÂthe release of Gabriel Knight 3: the story mixes eerie goings-on with 
ÂÂsupernatural events in best Jensen-style. Neurobiologist Dr. David Styles 
ÂÂis one of the game's central characters: since losing his wife in a horrible 
ÂÂaccident some several years ago, he has become a recluse, seldom leaving 
ÂÂDread Hill House, his English country estate.


ÂÂ 

ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```


----------



## hama364 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello,

is it confirmed region locked PAL? I have the opportunity to buy a PAL copy but have only some NTSC and NTSC/J consoles...

Cheers...


----------



## godreborn (Mar 20, 2017)

hama364 said:


> Hello,
> 
> is it confirmed region locked PAL? I have the opportunity to buy a PAL copy but have only some NTSC and NTSC/J consoles...
> 
> Cheers...



u can check on agbx.  it will tell what region the game is for as well as the wave or ap2.5 it has for burns.

edit: I just checked.  yep, it's region locked.


----------



## tech3475 (Mar 20, 2017)

hama364 said:


> Hello,
> 
> is it confirmed region locked PAL? I have the opportunity to buy a PAL copy but have only some NTSC and NTSC/J consoles...
> 
> Cheers...



If you have a jtag or rgh, you can bypass region restrictions.


----------



## hama364 (Mar 20, 2017)

thanks.... I have a jtag console but that one is no-functioning at the moment so I use a regular one (I have a few NTSC and NTSC/J)...
Have to get the jtag working again.... I want to play also "Battle Vs Chess" which came out only in PAL as they got sued in US court ... seems to be very interesting (if one has any liking for chess that is..)


----------



## godreborn (Mar 20, 2017)

my jtag is usually for mega man anniversary collection with the remixed music or the huge number of shmup games that came out in Japan.  some of those region free, but a lot rn't.

edit I don't understand ur question.


----------



## hama364 (Mar 20, 2017)

which part?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 20, 2017)

BTW downloadgamexbox DLs are working and reliable? Or any other source is more recommended?

edit: if by that, ur asking if dlc works.  yes, it does with a jtag.


----------



## hama364 (Mar 20, 2017)

yes, should definitely repair the jtag console


----------



## godreborn (Mar 20, 2017)

talking about games u don't own is prohibited on this forum.  where to get them is also prohibited.  I'd erase that message if I were u.


----------

